# Hello - I'm New Here



## jcridge (Dec 31, 2002)

I just wanted to take a moment to say "Hello" to everyone. I'm a new member to the board and a new surf fisherman. I'm a resident of Maryland and always looking for an opportunity to go surf fishing, but I am new to the sport still have very much to learn. I was able to get out to the Virginia coast this summer (on a family vacation) and caught a few croakers and stingrays, but not much else.  I would be interested in any tips anyone would be wiling to divulge as far as good fishing spots in Delaware or Maryland for day trips or weekend trips. I'm actually from Florida and do not know very much about the Delaware/Maryland coast.

I look forward to learning a lot from everyone here! 

John


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Welcome.
There's a lot of good info on the board already. On the left there is a section called On the Water. Under it there is a link for hot spots. 
Do you want to fish the ocean or the bay? Interested in piers or just the surf?


----------



## jcridge (Dec 31, 2002)

Hello HuskyMD,

Thanks for the info. I'm on my way to check it out now. I've primarily fished the ocean and the surf as I got myself a 10' surf rod and reel. Although, I would be open to fishing off a pier as well. I've never fished the bay, how is it? What can you catch in the bay?

I see your location is Montgomery Village, MD. I'm right down 355 from you in Rockville. Do you get to the coast often?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I work in Rockville--just off of Shady Grove.
I don't make it to the coast very often. I have fished only piers in Ocean City. I have fished the coast in Delaware (Dewey Beach and 3 R's). I have also fished IRI in Delaware--which is where the Indian River meets the Ocean. You can surf fish there of cast lures into the river. It is actually closer to us time wise than Ocean City.

The bay is not too bad--but nothing like Florida fishing. Mostly croaker, spot, perch, and rays. But you can get blues, sea trout, rockfish (stripers), and flounder.

We aren't that far from some nice beach fishing (Sandy Point State Park) just past Annapolis. 10' will work well here --even in the bay. For the ocean around here you need ojne sturdy heaver--the waves are strong. 

I used to fish with my grandpa at the beach in FL and we would wade out forever in nice calm water and then cast. Not gonna happen here. You just huck as far as you can from the shore.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

jcridge

Sorry to seya leave the sun shine state.
You gotta miss the fishing, i would if i 
ever left.Hope you enjoy your new passion.

Happy New Year to you and yours

Kozlow


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

JC,

Lots of good info on this site about various areas. Hook up with someone and get out there and fish!  

I'll be fishing IRI in Delaware this Saturday morning in hopes of taking some of the "cow" stripers that are still hanging around the inlet. DE (coastal area) does not have a closed season for striped bass and you do not need a fishing license. Send me an email if you'd like to join me.


----------



## scorpioreno (May 9, 2002)

hi, jcridge, glad to have you as part of the family. I would love to trade fishing stories with you. I would love to go to florida and catch red fish, tarpon and black drum. can you tell me your experiences fishing in florida.


----------



## jcridge (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi scorpioreno,

Thanks for the warm welcome. When I lived near Pompano Beach I would catch Jacks in the inlet and sometimes a group of us would go for barracuda and shark from the pier or beach. Believe it or not I actually spent more time freshwater fishing than salt in Florida. Catching largemouth bass, gar, bluegill, catfish and a fish we used to call a mudfish. I'm not sure what the real name was for the mudfish, but it was a primative looking fish that could survive for a short time out of water, bottom feeder, was hard and plated instead of having scales (kinda like a gar) and would fight like hell for a freshwater fish.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings jcridge!

That would be a bowfin (amia calva). I wrote an article about them that is published in the January 2003 issue of The New Jersey Angler. They are one tough fish, and over the summer people were mistaking them for Asian Snakeheads (like the ones found in MD.) Wouldn't consider them bottom fish, though. They're favorite food is live fish, and they are great for controlling panfish populations.


----------



## jcridge (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi Manayunk Jake,

Now I can finally put a name with the fish I only knew as a mudfish. I just assumed they were bottom feeders cause I usually caught them on cutbait on the bottom or on the same bait I used for catfish.


----------

